# 2013 Chevy cruze LT 1.4 turbo no start no crank



## pennington.trav88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Drove the car earlier in the day now nothing. when you crank it over it doesnt do anything then the sevice power steering light comes. I need help! any suggestions


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You need a new battery and the negative ground cable replaced.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

pennington.trav88 said:


> Drove the car earlier in the day now nothing. when you crank it over it doesnt do anything then the sevice power steering light comes. I need help! any suggestions


I'm going to say check battery and connections. Go from there. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> You need a new battery and the negative ground cable replaced.


Probably just one of those things, but between the two of them, I'd say you have a 90% chance of fixing the problem. 

The battery is suspect if it's the original factory battery. It's pretty long in the tooth by now.


----------

